# anyone goin to megaplex?



## wolico (Feb 13, 2010)

hallo im a new furry and im going to my first furry convention and im going to a local convention here in florida its in orlando its called the megaplex im realy excited and i wanted to see who is going this year cuz i like to see familar faces so if u could if u are going can u show pics of ur fursuit and hopefuly we will meet up! (basicaly i wanna make new friendly furry friends) ^.^

Edit: http://www.megaplexcon.org
this is the link for the con


----------



## Deci (Jun 2, 2010)

Me and my friend will be going.  You should be able to notice me easy.  I will be in a suit extremely similar to my avatar.  The name on my pass is Deci and the picture is the current avatar im sporting.


----------



## wildbilltx (Jun 4, 2010)

Megaplex was my first con in 2006, and it was a good choice just to see what a furry convention was like. This year will be my fifth time attending.

A lot of good furs attend this convention and if you have a fursuit bring it! And if you like watching the Funday Pawpet Show on sunday you will enjoy it because many of the same furs run the convention.

BTW I've got some photos and video of last years MP on my photo page.


----------



## Deci (Jun 4, 2010)

It will be my first con too!  And I will be suiting if we can get the thing done in time.


----------



## Squattle (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm gonna try and make it.


----------



## Fallenmink (Jun 5, 2010)

A decent chance I may be going, depending on if I get local people to go with.


----------



## Deci (Jun 6, 2010)

If anyone needs a room to stay in from the 23rd to the 25th Ill be happy to allow someone in.  Keep in mind I have someone else coming with me so if anyone is interested please let me know BEFORE June 16th so that I can book a room with 2 beds.  Please don't chime in unless you absolutely need the room.  I may be able to stand 2 extra people if you only travel with a partner.  I only ask that you clean up after yourself, don't damage anything, you behave and maybe throw in like $50 for helping you.


----------



## Mosa (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll be going. I only live about an hour away.
Depending on how much gas money I can make by pimping out my art will dictate whether or not I'll be there all three days.

Anyone want a badge? lol


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 7, 2010)

I've gone the past five years in a row, I'll be there again.


----------



## Deci (Jun 8, 2010)

My plans changed im still going to the con but im not staying at the Radisson hotel.  Ill be staying at the Ramada inn which is alot cheaper.  Room offer still open.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Jun 8, 2010)

Megaplex is cutting it super close to metrocon for me...but I may be able to go depending on how close it is.

I'll be fairly easy to recognize, I don't have a suit, just really big ears and a long light brown tail.


----------



## Deci (Jun 11, 2010)

Depending on how well I can airbrush ill be fairly easy to spot.  If i fail at airbrushing just look for the suit with the shitty paintjob.


----------

